# Job offer query



## ArminK (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi there,

Apologies in advance if this has been asked before but I’m a newbie here..

I’m considering a job offer in Dubai for an engineering role. The offer is 30,000 Dirhams per month. I currently live in the uk (British citizen) with my American wife and 4 months old daughter. I won’t have any expenses in the uk once I move to Dubai as I’ll be renting our house covering the mortgage. My questions are:

1. Is the salary offered enough for a small family and will we be able to start saving some money every month? we don’t live a lavish lifestyle.

2. Can my (American) wife and British daughter just move to Dubai with me for my job? Or what would be most convenient immigration path for them?

Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ArminK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been asked before but I’m a newbie here..
> 
> ...


1. How long is a piece of string? 30k is a decent salary, I have engineers on less but this will be totally "up to you". Count 10k for rent a month at least to live in a nice western expat area, another 1500 for TV/internet/utilities (at least). Car will be 2-3000 (you need one or two?). Then just groceries and going out, education costs are high but not relevant to a 4 month old, but at 4 years you are looking at another 4-6k a month. I would try to get housing and education costs covered + the 30k. 

2. You sponsor them on your resident visa, both are eligible for 30 day visa's on arrival and you could do a quick visa run to Oman while you sort the residence visa out.


----------



## ArminK (Nov 12, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> ArminK said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Thanks a lot for your quick and comprehensive response. So from what I’m gathering this should be ok before my daughter is starting education which is at least couple of more years. But up till then:

10,000 housing
+ 1500 bills
+ 3000 car
+ 4000 all other shopping (grocery etc)
= 18,500 which means potentially saving 12k each month.

Sorry for asking too many questions but what’s the best method of transferring my saving my UAE to UK? I’m assuming an aaprox currency rate of 4.8dirhams to 1£


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ArminK said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick and comprehensive response. So from what I’m gathering this should be ok before my daughter is starting education which is at least couple of more years. But up till then:
> 
> 10,000 housing
> + 1500 bills
> ...


Approximately, that should be close but I would expect to save closer to 5, Dubai is expensive (just as a plan, clothes, booze, baby stuff, ect), going out for two usually blows a 1000, maybe 300-400 for dinner alone for me (drinks are very expensive).

I get lazy and just transfer money out with my bank but there are a lot of exchange houses around town that will transfer at a better rate.


----------



## ArminK (Nov 12, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> ArminK said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for your quick and comprehensive response. So from what I’m gathering this should be ok before my daughter is starting education which is at least couple of more years. But up till then:
> ...


Thanks again.

Yeah I heard booze is expensive but neither myself and the mrs are casual drinkers so that should be minimal but your not right about the going out cost too. So maybe somewhere in between the 5 & 12 then.

Cheers


----------



## ArminK (Nov 12, 2018)

ArminK said:


> XDoodle****** said:
> 
> 
> > ArminK said:
> ...


Sorry meant to say “you are right about the going out cost”


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ArminK said:


> Sorry meant to say “you are right about the going out cost”


The most expensive thing I've had in my life is my kid, it would be even worse if I had raised her here. Just wait........


----------



## Amram (Nov 30, 2018)

ArminK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been asked before but I’m a newbie here..
> 
> ...



Key questions for me are. Was your wife working back in the UK and are you loosing out on that? Also, what salary (approx) were you on in the UK as that should enable an easier comparison. 

All the best


----------



## MyExpatLife (Dec 5, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> The most expensive thing I've had in my life is my kid, it would be even worse if I had raised her here. Just wait........


And here I was thinking, what happened to my expenses since getting married - shooting off the roof - how can a kid make it worse [rhetorical question]


----------

